# Demeter Tremulator



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

I have the chance to buy a Demeter Tremulator pedal in mint used condition for $140.00. Has anybody here used this pedal and is this a good price for it used ? 

Thanks , Dino


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

*Fair price...*

IMHO, I usually figure on paying 2/3 of street price for used gear in excellent condition. I paid $150 (CAD) for mine here on the left coast. Great pedal, but be aware that it takes a miniplug for adapter power, not the usual barrel plug. See if that is also included. One side advantage of the Tremulator is that it has an excellent buffer; very helpful if you're running a bunch of true bypass pedals together on a board.


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

*demeter tremulator, where on board*

where on my pedal board should the trem pedal be placed? 

Thanks, Dino


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

*As a general rule of thumb...*

place modulation effects after overdrive/distortion. I run the tremolo after OD but before delay.


----------



## ghiastrat (Sep 17, 2008)

me too... trem after od and before delay


----------

